# Complete upholstery update



## cje1 (Nov 13, 2007)

We have a Knaus Traveller 708G and the inside is looking a little tired. Does anyone have any idea a complete reupholstering job would cost? I understand material picked would make a huge difference but I have no idea what to expect.

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We had our Pilote done at Regal Furnishings 18 months ago - price varies according to what you have done & what type of van. Excellent job, has given Stella2 a new lease of life!!

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

they do it all in a day, you can stop overnight.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

That looks like a great company Mike, stay with them during the process, obviously nothing to hide and proud of the work.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I posted a similar question on here a few months ago and the majority came up with Regal as a recommend.
I have booked the van in for the 30th of this month and the price they quoted was £1600.00 plus vat for all the seating and trim for an Auto Trail Mohican.

What it is like when done I will post later!.

Fingers crossed. :roll:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We had our Hymer 52 done quite a few years ago and then it was £1200, this included cab seats and every bit of upholstery, the pelmits were found on one to have the buttons slightly out of line and we did not have enought time for it to be rectified but they sent us a complete set few day's later. Transformed the Hymer.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We spent £1500 at Regal for:-

2 Cab seats, rear lounge (4ft x6ft...ish) back board and cushions.

PS. Last year.
PSS!!! Including all new foam for the seats/bed.


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

we went to regal on 29 june stayed overnight they started next day at 7.30 worked all day great job done quoted price and before hand and thats what we paid 
we would recomend regal great people very helpfull our euro mobil looks
great 

jakjon


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

We bought a couple of settees from Habitat but didn't get on with the cushion filling. I sent the covers to Regal who did a great job stuffing with foam. I've also seen a Burstner 747 re-upholstered in leather by Regal - excellent!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*REGAL*

Ours was done yesterday by Barry and his team at Regal, part leather. Wife is chuffed to bits. I am quite pleased as well!!

It can be seen at Pickering. OK

C.


----------

